# StopCovid impossible a activer



## JPD (5 Juin 2020)

J'essaye d'u-installer StopCovid car je pense que ce type d'appli peu etre interessante pour bloquer des clusters.
On ne discutera pas le fait d'etre les seuls en Europe a l'utiliser et des problemes de données perso.
Je l'ai installé sur le mien qui tourne sous iOs13 et je l'ai activé sans probleme par contre sur celui de mon epouse pllus vieux qui ne peu tourné que sur iOs 12 impossible de l'activé.
Evidement il n'existe aucun  support.
Avez vous des infos?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (5 Juin 2020)

bon, ne l’ayant pas installé, je ne peut t’aider mais peut être tout simplement que l’application n’est que compatible avec iOS 12 alors que la fiche dit que cela marche depuis iOS 11,4.


----------



## JPD (5 Juin 2020)

c'est ce que je pensais...
mais l'apps store de met pas en garde?


----------



## lineakd (5 Juin 2020)

@JPD , est ce que l’appareil sous ios 12, a-t-il le bluetooth à basse consommation?


----------



## JPD (6 Juin 2020)

pardon comme je peux le savoir?


----------

